# Saw mill start



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I've been cutting large cedars out of my place for about a year now and selling them to saw mills. I would like to start cutting what I drop. Is it possible to get a quality mill for around 3 grand. I'll be cutting mainly cedar with a few oaks. Any recondendations or advice would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't own a sawmill, I never have but I have been pricing them for several years. You can get a small hobby type sawmill for about 3,000. However, if you want to do any volume at all I think you need one of the bigger mills with a little more horsepower. They are more like 10K and up.

I would look for a used one in decent shape.

You can start here.
http://sawmillexchange.com

I hope this helps


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a good deal on one now with 100 hours on it for 4K. The problem is it's in California and it's going to cost a pretty penny to get it here.
http://sawmillexchange.com/view_product/16218/


----------



## spiffy (Jul 23, 2014)

Off subject, but I'm actually looking for some large mountain cedar to mill into 6x6 colums. Are you in hill country? My brother in law has the lumber mate 2000 that works good, I think he paid around 3k


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Or you could build one from a kit - http://linnlumber.com/page7.html

http://procutportablesawmills.com/faq.html


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. I found the sawmill exchange website some time ago. I haven't really found anything close enough to home to go look at before I buy. The only reason I couldn't buy a used mill over the phone/internet is because I don't know enough about them. I'm learning more and more as I go but I would be more confident buying new OR building a kit. Thanks for the kit website. Looks interesting I'll be looking into that. 

The trees are located just south of Waco tx. Plenty of big trees for 6x6 and larger.

I know I said 3 grand max but what would be a realistic budget for a well built hobby mill. I'm not looking to make a living just enjoy building things out of wood that came from my land.

My main goal is to have a functioning mill for projects and to eventually break even on price of the machine by selling wood.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

There are operators around that will come to your place with their portable mill and cut it like you want. Also, you can take your logs to them. If you are interested pm me.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's what I've been doing. The only problem is I'm giving away half the trees I pull out of the woods. That's is what brought me to wanting my own mill.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Saw mill*

I did quite a bit of research several years ago with the intention of buying one before I retire. Not sure I will ever get to retire. A lot of the features are personal preference, but if you want a good manual saw mill, I would recommend the EZ Boardwalk. All the parts that will wear out or could break, you can buy a hardware store if you can find a real one. About 8K with the trailer package.

http://www.ezboardwalk.com/

SSNJOHN


----------

